# Chasing the American Dream....



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Im new to this forum stuff so please excuse any errors!

Im Simon, 24 from Derby UK, married with 2 children. Im a fully qualified Plumbing & Heating Engineer with over 5 years experience in this field behind me. Ive been Gas Safe registered with the company i currently work at for 2 years, and have qualifications in Unvented Direct Hot Water systems, and UK Water Regulations.

Im looking to take my family to the US to potentially give my kids the best possible life i can. We have holidayed to Florida twice in the past and have loved the place from minute one. Its not the parks, its not the rides, its not the attractions that we love, its the lifestyle, the beautiful friendly people that we love, its the gorgeous weather that hangs around most of the time. i love the face that driving down the I4 from Orlando is actually enjoyable because everyone drives sensibly! Not like in the UK. And let me please stress that our hearts are not just drawn to Florida, we are open to anywhere in the US as we have heard that most US cities asre similar in their trends.

Anyway, you get the picture. 

Please, anyone who can offer me help, advice or even a job offer, I would be most grateful to hear from you.

Thank you for your time. 

-S


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing in what you say gives any hope of getting employment in the US
keep the dream as a great holiday spot


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Davis1,

Are you saying that there is no market for a fully qualified plumbing and heating engineer to get US employment?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sllewnomis said:


> Davis1,
> 
> Are you saying that there is no market for a fully qualified plumbing and heating engineer to get US employment?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html Have a read of this

Jo xxx


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks jojo, I've already read that page in the forums. I imagine that I fit the role of skilled worker, and I've invested into 4 years of additional training outside high school?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum stuff so please excuse any errors!


Good to have you here.




sllewnomis said:


> [/Im Simon, 24 from Derby UK, married with 2 children. Im a fully qualified Plumbing & Heating Engineer with over 5 years experience in this field behind me. Ive been Gas Safe registered with the company i currently work at for 2 years, and have qualifications in Unvented Direct Hot Water systems, and UK Water Regulations.



Let's translate this into US. By engineer you mean you are trained in the trade or have the academic title? Your UK qualifications do not apply to the US. Google for HVAC to find out more.




sllewnomis said:


> [/Im looking to take my family to the US to potentially give my kids the best possible life i can



What do you think will be better?



sllewnomis said:


> [SIE="4"][/We have holidayed to Florida twice in the past and have loved the place from minute one. Its not the parks, its not the rides, its not the attractions that we love, its the lifestyle, the beautiful friendly people that we love, its the gorgeous weather that hangs around most of the time.


That is mostly vacation mode:>) Reality means work, dealing with problems, paying bills, helping with homework, cooking dinner ... After your first hurrican or ice storm (yes in Orlando) you may change yoru mind.




sllewnomis said:


> [/ i love the face that driving down the I4 from Orlando is actually enjoyable because everyone drives sensibly! Not like in the UK.



Have you driven it with an unhappy boss calling you on one cell phone and your wife being homesick on the other? 



sllewnomis said:


> [/And let me please stress that our hearts are not just drawn to Florida, we are open to anywhere in the US as we have heard that most US cities asre similar in their trends.



Hearsay and reality tend to have little in common. 




sllewnomis said:


> [/Please, anyone who can offer me help, advice or even a job offer, I would be most grateful to hear from you.



A job offer will not be of any use as according to what you posted here you do not qualify for employer sponsored visa. Start your research by learning what it takes to be able to live in the US. travel.state.gov or uscis.gov are official sites. Let us know when you have questions. Work on your education. Figure out what you have to do to work in your trade. One step at a time.


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello twostep,

Thank you for your response, such a detailed breakdown!

Yes, by engineer I mean my qualification in Plumbing and Heating, and Gas qualification makes me an engineer, in UK terms anyway. I imagined that these qualifications would make me eligible for a H1B visa or something similar?

By giving my kids the best I can, I mean in lifestyle, education, physical activities that we simply don't have in the uk. And yes I understand you guys have rough, violent storms but the majority of the time it's nice, better than here!

Yes, I understand the vacation description I've given, and I also recognise that reality would be completely different. It's the same situation I already face here.

I've spent so much time trawling USCIS and travel.state etc that it's sending me nuts! Like I say I'm leaning towards H1B from what I've read?

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Hello twostep,
> 
> Thank you for your response, such a detailed breakdown!
> 
> Yes, by engineer I mean my qualification in Plumbing and Heating, and Gas qualification makes me an engineer, in UK terms anyway. I imagined that these qualifications would make me eligible for a H1B visa or something similar?


No! You do not have the education or job experience aside from the fact that your UK certifications do not apply to the US. Engineer is an acdemic title.



sllewnomis said:


> By giving my kids the best I can, I mean in lifestyle, education, physical activities that we simply don't have in the uk. And yes I understand you guys have rough, violent storms but the majority of the time it's nice, better than here!


You will have it when you can afford it. You cannot feed a family off vacation weather. Daycare for two means your wife's income were she to work will be gone. Were you to be US qualified a 20$/hr HVAC job would allows you to get by.



sllewnomis said:


> Yes, I understand the vacation description I've given, and I also recognise that reality would be completely different. It's the same situation I already face here.


You would have almost no government help or family to fall back on.



sllewnomis said:


> I've spent so much time trawling USCIS and travel.state etc that it's sending me nuts! Like I say I'm leaning towards H1B from what I've read?
> Thank you


USCIS - H-1B Specialty Occupations and Fashion Models
Where do you qualify for "general requirements"?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sllewnomis said:


> Davis1,
> 
> Are you saying that there is no market for a fully qualified plumbing and heating engineer to get US employment?


exactly .. there are no visa for what I know as trades people. plumbers, electricians, carpenters

if you get a PhD in nanotechnology..you would be good 

I came to florida at 49 and got married and although I was a highly skilled person I have never worked in the US bar a few cash jobs in the last 16 years ... 
(retired now)


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! I've never had so much negativity in one day!

Do National Vocational Qualifications (NVQ) of any level mean anything in the states? All this news about tradesmen required in the states is a load of bull then? What are the US equivelant grades needed in the HVAC industry?

Regardless of all the bad news I keep recieving, ill never give up on our dream, never.


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Twostep,

This is a direct copy from the USCIS link you provided:

"Have education, training, or progressively responsible experience in the specialty that is equivalent to the completion of such a degree, and have recognition of expertise in the specialty through progressively responsible positions directly related to the specialty.**"

Do I not fit the bill? I'd say 5 years of training and 4 years of solo working classes as "training" or "progressively responsible experience"?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Wow! I've never had so much negativity in one day!
> 
> Do National Vocational Qualifications (NVQ) of any level mean anything in the states? All this news about tradesmen required in the states is a load of bull then? What are the US equivelant grades needed in the HVAC industry?
> 
> Regardless of all the bad news I keep recieving, ill never give up on our dream, never.


It is not negativity - it is reality. NVQ is applicable in the UK. Google will give you all the details on a national and state level.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Twostep,
> 
> This is a direct copy from the USCIS link you provided:
> 
> ...


You need three years per year of education. An undergrad degree is four years. Where do you see such a skill set that an employer cannot fill a position with a US employee?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

sllewnomis said:


> Twostep,
> 
> This is a direct copy from the USCIS link you provided:
> 
> ...


You have missed out a fundamental point regarding the issue and eligibility of an H1B from the USCIS link:

_The job must meet one of the following criteria to qualify as a specialty occupation:

Bachelor’s or higher degree or its equivalent is normally the minimum entry requirement for the position_


There is no requirement for a Plumbing and Heating engineer to have such a degree. One can learn on the job, become an apprentice etc 


Therefore, even though you have years of experience, they do not count since the job itself does not come within the eligibility requirements of an H1B.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sllewnomis said:


> Wow! I've never had so much negativity in one day!
> 
> Do National Vocational Qualifications (NVQ) of any level mean anything in the states? All this news about tradesmen required in the states is a load of bull then? What are the US equivelant grades needed in the HVAC industry?
> 
> Regardless of all the bad news I keep recieving, ill never give up on our dream, never.


It really isn't negativity. The NVQ stuff literally means nothing in the US. Most technical and tradesmen certification and licensing in the US are done at the state level - there simply isn't a national qualification. For some trades, there may be a national association that prepares uniform testing for the state level qualification - but the states each have their own licensing requirements. Here's an example from the state of California: Contractors State License Board Compare this with the requirements for Florida: Florida Plumbing Contractor License | Florida
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok I see.

Like I said I won't give up on our dream. We will acquire it one day.

Thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## Craigarmit (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had a read through the majority of these posts. I think I was in a similar position to yourself ie. all UK gas plumbing and HVAC qualified at NVQ level. 
I can confirm our qualifications are not recognised anywhere outside the UK. 
However many countries will accept that you have the skills required and allow you to start the application process. Once you have a job/sponsor in place, you will then be required to sit exams at your destination that are relevant in that country. 
I ended up giving up on the American dream as it's too hard to gain entry for guys like us.... yet my little brother has been told he can walk in on a "soccer" visa! Backwards if you ask me but I'm delighted for him.
I moved to Vancouver instead, I'm so glad I did. Wonderful way of life, friendly people and a similar yet different way of life to the Americans and with our qualifications you'll be welcomed with open arms because experience is the name of the game. You may still need to pass certain skills tests to obtain your Gas Safe equivalent etc. 
Hope that's helped


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

the american dream might look nice from the outside

but you're english correct? Coming from a socialised system - I was appalled.

America has no social services, the education system is down the crapper and the political system is a mess

I live in california (thankfully for only 4 more months, it's been a long 4 years). 
I was open to anything when I came here. However, the reality has been not so great. Yes, my work has been successful, which is why I moved (I'm an academic scientist). However, I've had to endure seeing the UC system have budget cut after budget cut. This is meant to be a great education system- which it once was, and has obviously been poorly managed.

I feel SO sorry for my american counterparts- 

they have little to no retirement, (compared to my Australian COMPULSORY 17% on top of wages contribution by my employer). Here I have to pay into a social security system which as a resident alien- I'm not allowed to access. Although I'm assured I'll be able to have it all back when I leave. If you earn less, they make you pay MORE. I took at 50% pay cut to come here. If I stayed in australia, I would have been paid double what I earn here. 

no maternity leave (it's disability and it is 6 weeks at 40% pay- c.f. australia 12 weeks full pay, or 6 months half pay, you can even take off a year, they have to hold your job),

the medical system is a mess- my friends mum has "great" health care, she had a knee replacement scheduled, then bam, two weeks before it was denied by insurance. Instead she has 12 months of painful and useless cortisol injections. I do have great healthcare- but I work for the hospital, it's in their best interest to keep me healthy.

when you add all the taxes you pay- little bits on everything, it adds up- you get very little for your tax dollars.

I have friends that work in the school system- which is a mess, teachers are out of jobs. they are making classes bigger, cutting hours (furlough days) and cutting funding- so there are no sport and music classes offered at most schools now.

My husband- who is a qualified electrician- works for an industrial company in Australia, making 100K a year. Came here- to find his licence isn't valid. He had to resit the board exam- and in the meantime, worked for a Californian who had worked in Australia for 2 years, for a whooping 15 bucks an hour. He had to drive an hour there and an hour back every day. He moved home to Australia recently, as it wasn't financially viable for us to stay here with only my income. If we moved to a new state- he'd have to resit the exam again- for that state. Even though my husband did a 4 year apprenticeship and had 2 years of field experience, plus project management.

My friend from france is in a similar situation with her husband- who has a Masters in Business- he's waiting tables.

In short, I'd keep america as a vacation destination. If you're serious about your children and moving to a country with opportunity- consider Australia. The immigration will be easier because of the whole commonwealth thing, plus you'll have a better quality of life in oz, if you're willing to work hard. The mining industry is BOOMING at the moment- your husband can make serious money there.

I'm here in America- with my essentially free Australian education- surrounded by Americans who are swimming in educational debt with little job opportunities.


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, that's a big rant!

I totally get what you are saying. Here in the UK, the education system isn't much better, and yes we have a National Health Service, but very often it would be better to pay private and get it done quicker and more successfully. 

As for Australia, I did a little research and was very surprised about the amount of unemployed, the cost of living and general bills like groceries are astronomical. So you may get more dollar for your hard work, but then groceries, gas, rent/mortgage bills, child care costs and public transport all cost a fortune, so from my point of view it's kinda even stevens?

Doesn't the fees and living costs vary from state to state in US? Last nights average gas price in Florida was $1.28 a gallon, according to bestgasprice.com, 5 times cheaper than the UK. 

I understand what you have shared, but to me you seem like you have had a rough ride, and I don't believe you speak the the majority of aliens in States.

Thank you for your comment, miss omy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

miss omy said:


> the american dream might look nice from the outside
> 
> but you're english correct? Coming from a socialised system - I was appalled.
> 
> ...


If it is that bad and your and your spouse are loosing money left and right - why are you spending four miserable years of your life here?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Wow, that's a big rant!
> 
> I totally get what you are saying. Here in the UK, the education system isn't much better, and yes we have a National Health Service, but very often it would be better to pay private and get it done quicker and more successfully.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as gas $1.28/gallon:>) Florida Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in Florida


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks twostep, got my wires crossed with other state prices and conversion to £ etc. still, at $3.40 approx, considerably cheaper than ours. We are currently paying around £1.35 A LITRE -- a gallon is approx 4.5 litres!!! Disgusting. And around £1.15 of that is tax, as usual.


----------



## Gourockian (Nov 26, 2009)

*The American Dream*

What Twostep and others are telling you is fact. Actually living here, instead of just spending 2 or 3 weeks on holiday, is a lot different and a lot harder. 

We came to Florida from Scotland over 15 years ago as Permanent Resident Aliens, after having had a few holidays here. I was fortunate in that my mother was a US citizen and was thus able to apply for a visa and Green card. One thing that we found is that our credit rating starts off at the bottom which makes it hard to get a mortgage, buy a car or get any type of loan at a decent rate. 

I managed to pick up a job but I can assure you that my UK certifications were meaningless. (I had been a BT engineer for 26 years). In Florida, HVAC jobs are usually filled by local guys with relevant air conditioning experience and these jobs are not all that secure. (My wife worked in an A/C company's office for 11 years and saw a lot of these guys come and go).

Unemployment in Florida is a lot higher than the official rate due to the fact that when a person's unemployment benefit runs out, they are no longer registered as unemployed. Even if you were able to find a job, the chances are that you would not earn enough to live out the dream you have for your family. Florida pay rates are generally way below other states although having no state income tax helps to offset that. 

Finally, gas at $1.28? I don't know what you were looking at (your link did not seem to work) but the current prices here are around $3.20- $3.40 per gallon for regular grade. It's still cheaper than UK prices but don't forget the US gallon is 4/5 of a UK gallon, which translates to less miles per gallon.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> Thanks twostep, got my wires crossed with other state prices and conversion to £ etc. still, at $3.40 approx, considerably cheaper than ours. We are currently paying around £1.35 A LITRE -- a gallon is approx 4.5 litres!!! Disgusting. And around £1.15 of that is tax, as usual.


You have to consider the different distances and the general lack of public transportation. I live in a metro area and the nearest grocery store is 10 miles one way.


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Gourockian,

I got my gas prices muddled up. I apologise. Yea, $3.30 is about right, but I don't know about Scotland, but we don't deal in gallons anymore. All our fuel is in litres. An American gallon is approx. x4.5 more than a UK litre. So, $3.30 for a gallon, exchanged to uk £ = £2.13. Take that and divide between 4.5, = 53p. So roughly you guys state side are paying 53p for a litre of petrol, in £'s. We are paying nearly 3 times that, at around £1.34 a litre.

And yea on the job front, the more I research and look at websites etc I can see the job situation is pants, but I'm a hopeful guy, I have faith and I believe we will see our desires come to fruition one day.

Thanks for your post


----------



## Gourockian (Nov 26, 2009)

sllewnomis said:


> Gourockian,
> 
> I got my gas prices muddled up. I apologise. Yea, $3.30 is about right, but I don't know about Scotland, but we don't deal in gallons anymore. All our fuel is in litres. An American gallon is approx. x4.5 more than a UK litre. So, $3.30 for a gallon, exchanged to uk £ = £2.13. Take that and divide between 4.5, = 53p. So roughly you guys state side are paying 53p for a litre of petrol, in £'s. We are paying nearly 3 times that, at around £1.34 a litre.
> 
> ...


No, I should be apologising for not noticing your earlier post about your mix-up and also for forgetting that gas is sold in the UK by the litre. There's no denying that gas is far cheaper here but insurance is a killer. I'm currently paying around $175 a month for the equivalent of Full Comprehensive cover for a small pickup truck and a 7-seater people carrier. That's with no accidents or penalties of any kind. If I was new to the country, it would be higher still (credit rating again) so it's just one more thing to take into consideration.

However, I certainly hope that one day, somehow, you will be able to fulfill your dream and at least see for yourself if this is what you really want. Some ex-pats settle in well and have no desire to go back home while others get homesick and return. Then there are those who go back to blighty, change their minds and return stateside. When we were originally house hunting here, we met a couple from England who had gone back twice, returned twice and were selling up to go back again for good. I don't know if their marriage ever survived! 

Anyway, Simon

good luck for the future,

Alistair


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

sllewnomis said:


> Wow, that's a big rant!
> 
> I totally get what you are saying. Here in the UK, the education system isn't much better, and yes we have a National Health Service, but very often it would be better to pay private and get it done quicker and more successfully.
> 
> ...


um - not too sure where you're getting your info on unemployment rates?

from our treasurer:

_''At 5.1 per cent, Australia's unemployment rate remains one of the lowest in the developed world, well below the United States and less than half that in Europe,'' Mr Swan said.
''Australia's outstanding economic record stands in stark contrast to many developed economies, which are struggling to grow and suffering from high unemployment levels.''_


Read more: Rise in full-time jobs helps to push up dollar

Rise in full-time jobs helps to push up dollar

people do complain about the cost of living- yes we as a standard have a higher minimum-median wage. However, the QUALITY of the consumables are much higher than in the US. 

i.e. The US still allows feeding of animals to other animals (aka how mad cows disease started), this practice is banned in other westernized countries. 
My husband has a laptop from ASUS purchased in australia- and I have one purchased in the states- they're like chalk and cheese- even though they are from the same company, the quality of manufacturing is different.
if you want products of equivalent quality in the states to those in australia- you'll pay for them $$$, there is just a lot of cheap low-quality, fast-consuming crap here 

Yes Australia has high-ish taxes on consumables- fuel, energy, water. But if you're not a glutton, you won't pay that much for these. We tax the rich- so yes, if you're driving around in a giant SUV, gussling fuel, powering a 5 bedroom house and having 3 showers a day- you'll pay for it. 


However, given the quality of life- I find it is a fair deal.

No I don't speak the experience of the majority of aliens- however of over 50 post doctoral scientists that I've known who move to the states- (we're all aliens)- the only ones who go back to their home countries? Australians.

The french, germans, indians, korean etc... all try to stay here.

oh and remember- the housing home loan rates- in the states- yes, they are definitely cheaper. however, you'll have zero credit rating here. it take a few years to build it. Credit rating is a BIG deal in the states- in australia- not so much. We actually acknowledge that you've have financial responsibilities prior to your current life in a new country. 

I'm still shocked that your credit card interest rate here is based on your credit rating (in australia- everyone regardless of their rating, gets the same interest rate roughly. In the states- if you have a low or bad credit rating- bam, it's set at 20 ish percent.
So there is no hope for people trying to correct their credit ratings- ie young teens getting bad ratings from banks giving them credit cards at college. That's with you for 7 years.




> If it is that bad and your and your spouse are loosing money left and right - why are you spending four miserable years of your life here?


and to answer this- such is the life of a NON AMERICAN academic scientist.
Science is a global field- we have to make connections in our field- and my field so happens to be in the states- yes there are "hubs" of my field in Europe, but the bulk of it is here.

We are encouraged to do our post doctoral studies in either europe or the US, then we transition home back to australia where we continue to build our field with in australia- keeping contact with our US counterparts.

it's complicated.

However, US scientists experience the opposite. They're told never to leave america- or they'll have trouble getting back into the system. It's a shame- Americans would do well with a bit of global exposure.

I've enjoyed my time here- would I stay- no. Nice place to visit though.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

miss omy said:


> and to answer this- such is the life of a NON AMERICAN academic scientist.
> Science is a global field- we have to make connections in our field- and my field so happens to be in the states- yes there are "hubs" of my field in Europe, but the bulk of it is here.
> 
> We are encouraged to do our post doctoral studies in either europe or the US, then we transition home back to australia where we continue to build our field with in australia- keeping contact with our US counterparts.
> ...


You got what you wanted - a couple of years of very specialized education which you will utilize elsewhere. It is not complicated:>) Our not so little one has been all over Europe/Asia to settle down in research niche field as ivy faculty. 
My personal experience shows some hard times (which all newly weds should go through) and none of the problems you are pointing out. But - I always preach to research things before stepping into the puddle.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TyldesleyGirl said:


> sllewnomis,
> 
> America makes it almost impossible for ordinary, hard-working foreigners to come here to live and work. Any doofus with a close relative to sponsor him is welcome to become a citizen. Honest people with education and skills - forget it.!


Were you to bother you would find that it takes an immediate family member and can take 10+ years.



TyldesleyGirl said:


> We came here on an E2 visa - you buy or start a small business and can keep renewing the visa as long as the business is viable. The E2 does not currently lead to green cards, but we're working on changing that ().!


Good luck!



TyldesleyGirl said:


> The children of E2 investors 'age-out' at 21 and must leave or get their own visa (like an F-1 student visa). However, you are so young that you won't have to worry about that for along time.!


This is known to E2 investors up front.



TyldesleyGirl said:


> It's unlikely, at your age, that you could find $150,000+ to invest, but it's a possibility to consider down the road.!


Would you please explain how a UK certified plumber will successfully start a business in the US and feed a family with two young kids on 150k?



TyldesleyGirl said:


> For now, I would advise you to take a serious look at Canada. They are changing their immigration laws almost as I type and are looking to attract skilled people and will be offering some attractive packages with plenty of support.!


Shutting down immigration offices in embassies in Europe is part of this?



TyldesleyGirl said:


> I would add that America is a tough place to relocate to - low wages, high insurance no recognition of foreign education or qualifications, you have to start with NO credit score, regardless of how you have managed financially elsewhere. I was 51 when I came here after taking early retirement from my 20-year career in the prison service, and I couldn't even get a cell phone contract!


All of this is a known factor to anyone who bothers to do minimal research. I do not know what job qualifications "20 years UK prison service" entail.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

sllewnomis said:


> a gallon is approx 4.5 litres!!!


1 US gallon = 3.78541178 litres



TyldesleyGirl said:


> For now, I would advise you to take a serious look at Canada. They are changing their immigration laws almost as I type and are looking to attract skilled people and will be offering some attractive packages with plenty of support.


Seriously? Why didn't they give it to us than? We are Federal Skilled Workers, but didn't receive any package at all. Neither did we receive support. Oh yes, you can take workshops for free once you are here: English, French, how to write a resume, how to do the job interview, how to use social media to find a job. But I wouldn't call that "plenty of support"...
Canadian Government is shutting down that Skilled Worker route more and more every year: thousands of occupations qualified before 2009, than it became less than 40 in 2009, and than only 29 occupations in 2010, a cap on the total and than in 2011 they reduced the cap again). Now, the list is CLOSED untul July, and we will have to wait and see what will be on the list.
Oh, and because of the backlog, they are refusing people who were in process since before 2008 or so, so almost 300.000 applicants don't get their so longed for visa, but they pay them back the fees they already payed to government, and they will not be further processed! 
And another thing: they had a visa possibility that was similar to the American E2, but also that route is closed since 1 or 2 years. No idea when the federal government will open that possibility again.
yeah, Canada, so easy to get in!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TyldesleyGirl said:


> Wow. Here I was trying to offer you some helpful advice and some options for the future, and you just shoot me down in flames. I did NOT say Canada is easy to get into. Neither did I say they have already changed their immigration laws. I said they are in the process of changing them to attract skilled people. You did not say you had already tried to get into Canada, so how was I supposed to know you had been rejected?
> 
> Those who tell you your skills are not sufficient to move to America are wrong. I didn't even finish school because my parents died and I had to go to work. I came to America with two daughters aged 11 and 14 and bought a hair salon with 6 stylists. I now employ 12. I sold everything and took a huge gamble, but I'm smart and hard-working. I have a big house in Florida with a pool and a lake view. My son is married to an American, so he will be able to sponsor his dad and me when he gets his citizenship this year.
> 
> ...


You went the investor visa route and were successful. Congratulations! When did you start out?


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

All you guys that are adding comments and recommendations. Unfortunately, the states to me felt similar to meeting my wife -- love at first sight kinda thing.

I appreciate all your input about Canada and Oz, but our hearts belong to America. We would never make any other move work because our hearts aren't there, y'no?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

TyldesleyGirl said:


> Wow. Here I was trying to offer you some helpful advice and some options for the future, and you just shoot me down in flames.


 I don't see the flames, only the reality. ;-)
But enlighten me and tell me more about


TyldesleyGirl said:


> some attractive packages with plenty of support.


 that the Canadians are offering.



TyldesleyGirl said:


> did not say you had already tried to get into Canada, so how was I supposed to know you had been rejected?


 I didn't say I tried to get into Canada and got rejected. As you can see in my profile, I am living in Canada, since 2 years. Via the Federal Skilled Workers route. So I was wondering why the government didn't support us and didn't give us an 'attractive package'. 
Never heard of these things before.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

miss omy said:


> um - not too sure where you're getting your info on unemployment rates?
> 
> from our treasurer:
> 
> ...


I compared the purchasing power ( income vs cost of living with Sydney Australia and San Jose CA. Residents of Sydney have a 26% LOWER purchasing power than those of San Jose. The results are similar for other cities. I chose San Jose because that is where I would work bearing in mind that San Jose is one of the most expensive cities in the US. You can check it for yourself.

Cost of Living Comparison Between San Jose, CA, United States And Sydney, Australia

That business about consumables is not true as most products are not made in either country.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

JohnSoCal said:


> I compared the purchasing power ( income vs cost of living with Sydney Australia and San Jose CA. Residents of Sydney have a 26% LOWER purchasing power than those of San Jose. The results are similar for other cities. I chose San Jose because that is where I would work bearing in mind that San Jose is one of the most expensive cities in the US. You can check it for yourself.
> 
> Cost of Living Comparison Between San Jose, CA, United States And Sydney, Australia
> 
> That business about consumables is not true as most products are not made in either country.


Seeing as Houston TX has been mentioned quite often here is the comparison for it. The purchasing power is 42% LESS in Sydney than Houston.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Houston, TX, United States And Sydney, Australia

Purchasing power is the only true criteria for comparison.


----------



## eaglekiwi (Feb 12, 2012)

sllewnomis said:


> Wow! I've never had so much negativity in one day!
> 
> Do National Vocational Qualifications (NVQ) of any level mean anything in the states? All this news about tradesmen required in the states is a load of bull then? What are the US equivelant grades needed in the HVAC industry?
> 
> Regardless of all the bad news I keep recieving, ill never give up on our dream, never.


Hi Sllewnomis

I am new here too, so welcome.

Just wanted to encourage you in the pursuit of your dream to live in the U.S

Like other Western Countries it has its fair share of unemployment and negatives ,which I am sure you have weighed up and compared.

But I did it , moved and lived in the USA without an income for 6mths...living off savings ...and whole lot of faith. It helped knowing I had a return ticket..

I know its different for you ,you have a young family ,but wheres theres a will ,there is always a way!....and so long as you choose a area with a thriving community ,busy industrial areas, schoolchildren and young families, I feel more than sure you will find a good paying job quickly!...

I was offered jobs in local supermarkets just by talking to people, and from my perspective it was a very refreshing and encouraging sign. The only thing that stopped me was not having a green card.

By comparison you are qualified ,many companies (again personal experience) are willing to train you to bring you alongside 'their' qualifications to please the shareholders policies etc.

Keep dreaming and dream BIG !!, the only people who dont dream are dead!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

eaglekiwi said:


> Hi Sllewnomis
> 
> I am new here too, so welcome.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is not a case of moving to the US and finding a suitable job. 

Yes, some people have gone out on the VWP, got interviews and been successful in getting jobs and the necessary visa whereby the prospective employer has sponsored them..However, these are very few and far between.

sllewnomis has a profession for which there is no visa available. Even if he were to be offered a job, the prospective employer could not get a visa for him.

We hope the OP will be able to find a way to get to the US, but it won't happen by moving out and hoping for the best.


----------



## eaglekiwi (Feb 12, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Unfortunately it is not a case of moving to the US and finding a suitable job.
> 
> Yes, some people have gone out on the VWP, got interviews and been successful in getting jobs and the necessary visa whereby the prospective employer has sponsored them..However, these are very few and far between.
> 
> ...


I understand the realities of red tape, but I also know since the USA has actively been outsourcing work off shore more than ever over the last 20 yrs ,the chances of companies ,sponsoring an employer is far greater and frequent than its ever been.
Immigration once all the t's have been crossed and i's dotted primarily want someone to take the financial responsibility -for employment ,so once thats settled(employers sponsor) its not the brick wall that has been painted.

New Zealand is just as proactive in screening potential residents ,and they are upfront is saying, We only want 'these' people 0R people with $10,000 or more...

Are you a Immigratation lawyer and currently practising? because I was told by an officer at Homeland Security and New Zealand Immigration that policies and requirements change constantly , so thats why I say Never give up...

If I were him I would be emailing several companies and I bet within 6mths doors begin to open.

P.S American summer camps advertise every year here in New Zealand for 18-25yr students to apply to work over summer in the states - Are you telling me that a American college kid cant do the same job- No of course not.

All I am saying that there is more than the written law..there always is


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

eaglekiwi said:


> I understand the realities of red tape, but I also know since the USA has actively been outsourcing work off shore more than ever over the last 20 yrs ,the chances of companies ,sponsoring an employer is far greater and frequent than its ever been.
> Immigration once all the t's have been crossed and i's dotted primarily want someone to take the financial responsibility -for employment ,so once thats settled(employers sponsor) its not the brick wall that has been painted.
> 
> New Zealand is just as proactive in screening potential residents ,and they are upfront is saying, We only want 'these' people 0R people with $10,000 or more...
> ...


A case of sour grapes ... Please do not confuse Homeland Security with USCIS. Thank you. 
As plumber with UK licenses OP could not work in the US if he were to have a visa. As US citizen he could not work as plumber without the appropriate license. They are kind of funny when it comes to who gets to do what.
Work and Travel and immigration are apples and oranges.


----------

